# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A është shteti shqiptar i implikuar në trafikun e drogës?

## Albo

Në muajt e fundit, janë bërë shumë arrestime në vendet fqinje dhe në Shqipëri, ku drejtues të policisë apo njerëz me lidhje me njerëz në pushtet janë arrestuar si të implikuar në trafikun e drogës. Ish drejtues së luftës anti-drogë në policinë e shtetit gjithashtu kanë ngritur akuza ndaj drejtuesve të lartë në qeveri, si të implikuar në këtë trafik. 

Po hapim këtë sondazh me një pyetje të thjeshtë:

Ju si qytetarë të atij vendi, a mendoni se trafikantët e drogës bashkëpunojnë me pushtetarët në Shqipëri?

Si  çdo sondazh, mund të votoni dhe shprehni mendimin tuaj në një postim. 

Albo

----------

M.Mustafi13 (16-10-2015)

----------


## B.A.D B.O.Y

100%  po dihet  veq imagjino kush oshte minister i brendeshem

----------


## Meriamun

Nuk ka shtet ne Europe qe mos te kete gisht ne keto gjera, pervec Vatikanit.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Nuk ka shtet ne Europe qe mos te kete gisht ne keto gjera, pervec Vatikanit.


Kur behen keto krahasime o barazshmeri me shtetet e tjera te Europes dhe qe krahasimi te kete nje llogjik do ishte mire qe te pakten te niset nga aspekti i mirqenies o i ekonomise. Dmth,ne vendet e Europes ku pensioni i pensionistit eshte "100 e ca mije lek" ndodhin te njejtat gjera qe ndodhin ne Shqiperi. Se jo vetem qe me keto krasime nuk shpegon dot pensionin "100 mij leksh" por nuk shpegon dot as kriminalitetin Shtetror. O me sakt kriminalitetin shteteror postkomunist qe shkatari kryesor eshte ai Salist me gjithe partite e tjera.

Se eshte bere si justifikim banal;" gjithandej njesoj eshte","gjith bota eshte njesoj" e deri tek fillimi o origjina e ketij kriminaliteti shteteror;"TE GJITHE TE VUAJTUR E TE GJITHE BASHKFAJTOR" 

Ishte nje mendim e pergjithshem Meriamun nuk ishte kundrejt teje...Pershendetje.

----------


## B.A.D B.O.Y

> Nuk ka shtet ne Europe qe mos te kete gisht ne keto gjera, pervec Vatikanit.


Pedofilin edhe  prostitucionin i ka Vatikani nuk mundet ti kete te gjitha

----------

Isabel2 (11-10-2015),IsmailiWeb (09-01-2016)

----------


## par

si nuk paska kur makina e ministrit perdoret nga baronet e droges dhe vete ministri, si nuk paska kur shefi I krimeve e akuzon ministrin dhe te afermit e tij per aferat me boset e krimit ne shqiperi, cti besh vjen nderhyrja e shpejte dhe ben reprezalje tek kafja e lagjes time ( qe mezi I mbijetojne tregut te ashper te shtypjes se shtetit ) sepse e urdheron lokali ( eshte I bosit te votimeve te ps ne tirane qe e ben drejtor burgu me 5 klase shkolle )perballe qe eshte I lidhur me ministrin dhe shperndarjen e hashashit ne tirane.

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Kjo s'do as mend, as kalem, qe shteti eshte i perfshire denjesisht ne trafiqet e droges! Ne trafikantet i beme deputet, avionet e Divjakes mushkonja, kurse ketu shtrohet pyetja 'a eshte i perfshire shteti apo jo'...

----------


## arber hasa

une mendoj se shteti shqipetar eshte i implikuar ndaj droges 
 :me dylbi:

----------


## Bjerimor qylit

Shqiperia eshte pike strategjike e shperndarjes se droges ne europe e pastaj ne bote...75% e droges qe prodhohet ne azi (hashash,opium.heroin etj..) kalon nga shqiperia para se te arrije ne destinazion kshuqe eshte e pamundur qe shteti shqiptar te mos jet i implikuar sepse nuk flitet per ca gram 1 here ne jave por me tonelata mall ndoshta cdo dite ... Nuk dua te flas per prodhimin e droges" ne shqiperi se pastaj nuk keni me dyshime ne lidhje me pyetjen  :buzeqeshje:  
Shqiperia ma è mira nbot <3

----------


## strong_07

Un jam plotësisht i bindur se shteti Shqiptar nuk eshte i implekuar ne trafikun me lend narkotike pasi qeveria Shqiptare në krye me Kryeministrin Edi Rama po e lufton trafikantët dhe po e drejton vendin drejt BE-së

----------


## reyal

Po. Edhe pse ne shohim të kundërtën në media..

----------


## Berrylsi

Nuk mund te presesh gjerat me thike, eshte APO nuk eshte, pasi strukturat e shtetit jane shume te gjera dhe levizin shume ngadale.
Por do te thoja, se ka dhe vihet re nje si fare indiferentizmi, sa qe arrin te besosh.. qe behet kastile si per te trembur evropen, ashtu sic behet dhe me vershimin e shqiptare drejt gjermanise.
Them se qellimin e arriten keta te qeverise, moren nje kredi te majme me 450 milione, asgje natyrisht krahasur me Greqine, por shume per Shqiperin ne gjendjen qe eshte ajo.
Per kete pyetesor do te thoja, qe eshte shume e mundshme te shkoj ne vesh te evropianeve. Ndaj duhet te rezervohemi duke bere Harakiri, duke share qeverine tone.
E mire e keqe eshte e jona dhe duhet ta ndihmojne te forcohet.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

"Ne fakt ashtu eshte" Strukturat e shtetit jane shume te gjera,jane aq te gjera qe nje kryeminister si Berisha e Rama ndjekin jeten e qytetarit te thjeshte.Te thjeshte, se kur vjen puna per ndertimin e nje pallati Kryeminisrti di;kush e nderton,kush ka qene pronar i truallit,kush beri legalizimin,kush beri pronezimin,kush dha lejen e ndertimit...etj etj...Ke kenaqsi te degjosh Kryeministrin qe kalon kohen duke studjuar nje leje ndertimi,sepse kemi nje shtet aq te gjere qe çdo leje ndertimi, pak a shume e madhe, kalon vetem o me dijenin o me firmen e kryeministrit.

Edhe ajo qe mund tu shkoj ne vesh europianeve  eshte e "vertete". Ben vaki qe mund te jene pa ambasador, o mund te mbyllen ambasadat,o edhe mbase dergojne diplomat te verber e shurdh memec.

----------


## murik

shtet hajdutesh e banditesh..mjere populli

----------


## Gentiulaj

hajde i fusim te gjithe ne nje thes sic bejme ne shqipetaret gjithmone

----------


## Jonida Xhaferaj

Po patjeter qe eshte

----------


## Vinjol

huh Ilie   pyetje  e  ke kete  
 Normale  qe po...................

----------


## WesternBlot

Nj pyetje dinake e artikullsjellesit.Kur thua a eshte i implikuar shteti cfare ke parasysh ? Qe mblidhen ne darke KUPOLA e qeverise me ne krye Ramen dhe Tahirin dhe mendojne ke do futin ne burg per droge,ke do nxjerrin nga burgu, si te organizojme sa me mire shperndarjen dhe si ti hedhim hi syve Europianeve? Qe mund te kete elemente te qeverise qe te kene gisht ne keto pune e besoj edhe une .E keqja ka filluar me shokun Sali me shoke qe  sollen ne krye te vendit dhe sidomos te policise shtresen me injorante,fshatare ne kuptimin e keq te fjeles,te babezitur ,kriminel por edhe psikopate . Per mua qeveria ben aq sa mund por edhe aq sa duhet kunder trafikut.

----------


## Edisa

Deri tani s'ka dale asnje politikan i ndershem. Ata qe po arrestohen jane trafkantet qe kishin lidhje me ata qe ishin me pare ne pushtet, qe tu hapet rruge trafikanteve qe kane lidhje me keta qe jane tani ne pushtet.

----------


## Jonida Xhaferaj

Po eshte, qkur vendosen kete kryeminister vetem per drogen jepen m shum lajme.

----------

